# Test and Eq/Masteron or Test and both?



## traviswyliedime (Dec 26, 2012)

Alright guys I'm already planning my next cycle and it's time to get jacked for the spring! I was thinking Test with Eq or Masteron or Test and both Eq and Masteron. What do you guys think? One of the other or both?
I was going to run the test at a gram, the eq at 750mg, and the mast at 600. Let me know what yall think!


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm runnin test,eq, mast right now. Just started this week though. I'm going at test 600, eq 600, mast 400. I got a lot of resistance on the eq. A lot of bros do not think its a good choice. I have never ran it before and have always wanted to try it out. I'm also starting with a dbol kickstart.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 26, 2012)

I think the reason most guys do not like this stack is it could possibly be counter productive. For one al these doses and depending on your diet a gram of test and 750 eq is alot of gear and more of a bulk.  Then you throw in mast at 600 and that's even alot more gear. IMO you don't need these amounts of gear to put on size.  Ok the counter active is eq is more of a bulk compound and mast is more of a cutter. Though not saying it can't be done. But with the amounts you want to run IMO is too much. Leave mast out and run the two.  Or if your more looking for a cut run the mast and test.  I do not like eq. I'd rather run tren and test. Eq is horrible with thickening the blood.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I think the reason most guys do not like this stack is it could possibly be counter productive. For one al these doses and depending on your diet a gram of test and 750 eq is alot of gear and more of a bulk.  Then you throw in mast at 600 and that's even alot more gear. IMO you don't need these amounts of gear to put on size.  Ok the counter active is eq is more of a bulk compound and mast is more of a cutter. Though not saying it can't be done. But with the amounts you want to run IMO is too much. Leave mast out and run the two.  Or if your more looking for a cut run the mast and test.  I do not like eq. I'd rather run tren and test. Eq is horrible with thickening the blood.



X2X....

you could run tes @ 500, EQ @ 500 and mast @ 400 and still get great gains.  I am a EQ fan, but many are not.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 26, 2012)

There is no point in running eq and mast together when mast can accomplish the same things eq can only with more health benefits and just all around a better compound. Eq sucks


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lmfao. I love how cs just always blows eq up. I am running eq and have appriciated all th advice he has given me on my threads. Any time I post something about eq I just wait for cs to come and blow it out the water. Just so blunt about it too. If I didn't already have all of my eq on hand I would prob never got it but hey since I have it already I ain't gonna let it just sit there.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont know of another compound other than EQ that is so either loved or hated.  Thats enough reason for me to stay away, not to mention the existence of better compounds.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 26, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> Lmfao. I love how cs just always blows eq up. I am running eq and have appriciated all th advice he has given me on my threads. Any time I post something about eq I just wait for cs to come and blow it out the water. Just so blunt about it too. If I didn't already have all of my eq on hand I would prob never got it but hey since I have it already I ain't gonna let it just sit there.



Its that obvious?  Lol


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't like Eq either.... it's one of three compounds I won't touch unless something seriously odd happens and I am forced to by a tribe of amazon women ... which has not happened yet.... but I am still ready just in case ... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## traviswyliedime (Dec 27, 2012)

hmmm it's always a hit or miss with Eq for everybody!! Well my goal is pretty much just lean size. Idk my goals are weird.. I want to get big but stay lean at the same time so I'm leaning more towards the test and mast cycle. Been wanting to try tren again also so maybe a test, tren (very low dose lol), and mast cycle is in order!


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm about to go test/eq as well.  500/500 ew.  2iu rips through out the cycle too.  I'm willing to give it a shot since I already have 30ml of it.  then again I have a ton of mast lol...


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 28, 2012)

you can put on size with a test and mast cycle. gram of test is to much imo. i would say 400 or 500 test and same of mast. of course i believe run only as much gear as necessary to obtain goals. you bomb your respetors to heavy and you can't make gains at a reasonable dose. thats why guys who hit dbol hard at the start sometimes find themselves not making gains later in the run just my op


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 28, 2012)

ken said:


> you can put on size with a test and mast cycle. gram of test is to much imo. i would say 400 or 500 test and same of mast. of course i believe run only as much gear as necessary to obtain goals. you bomb your respetors to heavy and you can't make gains at a reasonable dose. thats why guys who hit dbol hard at the start sometimes find themselves not making gains later in the run just my op



The whole receptor argument is a myth brotha. First of all your receptors are always dying and being replaced by new receptors. Also the reason guys cant keep making gains is mainly because they are not tweaking their diet in order to produce more mass. You can only gain so much per cycle until the gains become very slow.


----------

